# Anyone going to Bass Pro this weekend for the Spring Classic?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone going? Spring sale starts tomorrow but Mark Zona won't be there until March 3rd. There are some GMR and crappie fishing classes this weekend that should be good.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Anyone going? Spring sale starts tomorrow but Mark Zona won't be there until March 3rd. There are some GMR and crappie fishing classes this weekend that should be good.




Yes sir! Ive been waiting on this sale to build a new rod. Im heading over there as soon as I get off work tomorrow! my buddy Smitty said you stopped by the shop the other day? We all need to go fishing soon!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nubes said:


> Yes sir! Ive been waiting on this sale to build a new rod. Im heading over there as soon as I get off work tomorrow! my buddy Smitty said you stopped by the shop the other day? We all need to go fishing soon!


Yea man, Smitty is one cool cat. I don't want to get him in trouble here promoting his bike shop, but it was awesome. Really friendly staff and he's got some really cool bikes in there. 

I'll be up there tomorrow with Co-Angler after work as well. We were going to celebrate the Spring Classic out in the parking lot with some honey bourbon before we went in. Come to the 6:30 class on the GMR if you make it there on time and we'll catch up. I haven't seen you or your neon green kayak since Sharon Woods last year 

I'll also be fishing Saturday/Monday/Tuesday if this weather holds up. I'm having big-fish withdrawal...


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

There are few things I need that they have great prices on, but it seems every year they are out of most items when I get there...bummer. Some good deals to be had, for sure, if you can get them.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Want to but think I'm gonna wait for the last weekend.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice! Honey bourbon is a good call for any occasion. I'll look for you guys tomorrow. I should be there at that time? I haven't hit Sharon since the end of last year but I work in blue ash so ill be hitting Sharon real soon! Kurt and I are going to drive down and hit Cedar creek lake down by Danville KY next weekend I think. You probably know about that lake but if not you have to google it. Shes a true bass lake and she's just coming into age. Water temp is about 10 degrees warmer down there too. But anyways, Ill look for you guys tomorrow


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am on strike from bps till they carry some quality muskie gear.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> I am on strike from bps till they carry some quality muskie gear.


I think your gonna be on strike for a long time. I did Gander Mtn in Huber is gonna upgrade it's musky selection.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I will most likely be there for the GMR seminar. I'll also be taking advantage of a few specials they have this year.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I am on strike from bps till they carry some quality muskie gear.


Yer too far south for the quality Muskie stuff. The Toledo BPS is plump with that stuff......

come on!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll hit it next week in the middle of the week. It's 15 minutes from my office and the weekend crowds are murder during the classics. They know I'll show up at some point in time.

MC


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

BP is a joke at times. 90% of there camo gear is out of stock online. Do they not care turkey season is right around the corner. Went online to Cabelas and it was fully stocked and free shipping.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

AEFISHING said:


> BP is a joke at times. 90% of there camo gear is out of stock online. Do they not care turkey season is right around the corner. Went online to Cabelas and it was fully stocked and free shipping.


...and no crowds to deal with.

But like someone else said, it's 10 min from work so I'll stop one day at lunch time next week.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Already been there once today and picked out a new ultra light rod and reel combo. Getting it ready now as I type. I'll be heading back tonight after picking up my wife from work as I want to catch that GMR seminar at 6:30. I'll be tempted to go back again tomorrow afternoon for the other ones, even though I'll be working this weekend.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I plan on going to the GMR presentation tonight, and maybe a few of the other ones also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

It sounds like the GMR session is going to be one big OGF get together  I'll bring some beers!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> It sounds like the GMR session is going to be one big OGF get together  I'll bring some beers!


I see how you are now...

So you down the honey bourbon out in the parking lot, but it's just beer for the rest of us lowlifes... At the very least you can show us a little respect by not toting in a case of Burger or some cheap crap like that.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I went already . And got the new fly rod of been eyeing for 79.00 reduced from 129.99. And a double rod tube for 30.00 that was on sale from 50.00. It was pretty crowded for middle of the afternoon. I was supposed to be out getting lunch but got sidetracked to basspro.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I cant find the schedule of events i must blind.. House come down to cedar creek with me and nubes see what trouble we can get into


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> It sounds like the GMR session is going to be one big OGF get together  I'll bring some beers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beers good enough for me!!! 











Oh... King of A, I'll have your rod tip in the car in case you're there.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Oh... King of A, I'll have your rod tip in the car in case you're there.


When I said "tailgating" I was just talking about drinking a few beers. What kind of funny business are _you _two up to?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> When I said "tailgating" I was just talking about drinking a few beers. What kind of funny business are _you _two up to?


Hahaha, everybodys a comedian 

Nobody mentioned anything about trouser snakes!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> When I said "tailgating" I was just talking about drinking a few beers. What kind of funny business are _you _two up to?


Just make sure you don't back into your spot while tailgating or you might be in for a surprise from someones "rod tip". 

I might be going up to get a new bow tonight just because I need one and tonight I can get double reward points for the purchase. If I do I will stop by for the tailgating, I will also make sure to pull into the parking spot...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> Oh... King of A, I'll have your rod tip in the car in case you're there.


Darn, I won't be able to make it! I have kept the bottom half in my car for weeks just incase I ran in to you on the river.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm headed to BPS tomorrow and hope to catch the 1:30 Saturday GMR seminar.

Kurt, Here's a link to the schedule for the Cinci BPS seminars:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...-1&appID=206&template=seminars.cfm&storeID=11


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Just remember that if anyone starts talking about using KY to keep their rod guides from freezing (see central ohio forum) then its time to end the party.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Heading down Sunday morning for sure!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

To far of a drive for me. I am Going to the AuSable in Late April so gotta conserve funds until then. Sounds like fun though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey it was nice to meet you guys Friday night, House, Co-Angler, DeltaOscar, Nitsud and I don&#8217;t remember House&#8217;s friend&#8217;s name&#8230;I already knew Oldstinky & Elin. While sitting there listening to the presentation (no offense to the speaker) I couldn&#8217;t help but think that I would have gotten more out of listening to someone like QueticoMike, Salmonid or Sconner speak about the GMR. Heck, the eight of us could have given a pretty good presentation ourselves. Anyway I had a good time, I replaced some worn-out wading boots and now I&#8217;m waiting for a couple of the daily specials to roll around. I don&#8217;t live THAT far from BPS so I&#8217;ll most likely be in and out of there quite a bit during the Spring Classic, spending too much money of course.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I was there today around 2:00 and wearing one of my new OGF shirts lol. Nobody said anything to me, though I was there to return some waders that didn't fit and pick up a few lures. 

Man I hate crowds...


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

On strike? Its called BASS pro shops. Not muskies unlimited. ***

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm saving my money and waiting for the new Cabellas to open in Columbus on March 6th.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

imalt said:


> I went already . And got the new fly rod of been eyeing for 79.00 reduced from 129.99. And a double rod tube for 30.00 that was on sale from 50.00. It was pretty crowded for middle of the afternoon. I was supposed to be out getting lunch but got sidetracked to basspro.


Can you give your thoughts on the rod tube. I was eyeing the tube and the Cortland line. The double tube is what I am after but don't want to fight the crowds over a rod tube if I don't have to Thanks.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Hey it was nice to meet you guys Friday night, House, Co-Angler, DeltaOscar, Nitsud and I dont remember Houses friends nameI already knew Oldstinky & Elin.


Yea, that was a lot of fun meeting all of you. We should start a happy hour at Bass Pro. You guys inspired me to get out of bed and go fishing yesterday and holy crap, you wont believe what happened...


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm probably going today for the crank/jig seminar and catfish tips. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Yea, that was a lot of fun meeting all of you. We should start a happy hour at Bass Pro. You guys inspired me to get out of bed and go fishing yesterday and holy crap, you wont believe what happened...


Ah man, let me guess, you backed into a parking spot and Bigfoot was eyeballing you? BA83 swoop in and save yer arse again?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

I went Friday Night and stayed for a portion of the GMR Presentation....I left soon after the speaker was explaining that Rivers run downhill.

I did,however, learn one helpful tip though about Grub baits...to make sure that the tail is pointing down when you put it on the jighead. So I guess if this proves that I catch more fish then it was well worth it.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

TRAILGATOR said:


> I went Friday Night and stayed for a portion of the GMR Presentation....I left soon after the speaker was explaining that Rivers run downhill.
> 
> I did,however, learn one helpful tip though about Grub baits...to make sure that the tail is pointing down when you put it on the jighead. So I guess if this proves that I catch more fish then it was well worth it.


crap i missed it


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Yea, that was a lot of fun meeting all of you. We should start a happy hour at Bass Pro. You guys inspired me to get out of bed and go fishing yesterday and holy crap, you wont believe what happened...


I agree that was a good time. I was inspired also and proceeded to go out on Saturday too. All I got for my trouble was heartache. I lost possibly the biggest smallmouth, I've ever had on my line. I got it near the bank and it made one more run and shook off. I think that was the first time I yelled an obscenity out loud while fishing. I immediately thought of a couple similar stories that were related Friday night and took a small bit of solace in that. 

Happy hour...count me in.

Oh and House I'd love a link to that website, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

burt said:


> Can you give your thoughts on the rod tube. I was eyeing the tube and the Cortland line. The double tube is what I am after but don't want to fight the crowds over a rod tube if I don't have to Thanks.


I got the Redington single tube for $20, thought it was a good deal, considering what they normally cost. I think the only part on it that can break is the zipper, so if that holds up I'll be happy; but only time will tell.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I liked the presenter but not the presentation. The catfish seminar consisted of basically put chicken liver in pantyhose. Really? I was hoping for some trolling techniques maybe to modify for a kayak or some big cat tricks...


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

Make sure you get gear gaurd on all your equipment

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

TRAILGATOR said:


> ....I left soon after the speaker was explaining that Rivers run downhill.


Thats also about when I started to realize that I wasnt going to get much if anything out of it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

burt said:


> Can you give your thoughts on the rod tube. I was eyeing the tube and the Cortland line. The double tube is what I am after but don't want to fight the crowds over a rod tube if I don't have to Thanks.


It is a pretty nice tube. I have a single white river one already and it seemed equal in quality to that. I have a history of breaking rods in the back of my jeep so I definitely need the tube.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bonus bucks starts on Thursday so I will probably head out there then or this weekend. If I am spending all this money I might as well get something out of it...or at least pretend that I am getting ahead haha


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys I will probably try to get the tube sometime. Its hard to go there and try not to spend a lot I just bought a new 8 wt three weeks ago and trying to hold back from buying the tfo thats on sale.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

burt said:


> Thanks guys I will probably try to get the tube sometime. Its hard to go there and try not to spend a lot I just bought a new 8 wt three weeks ago and trying to hold back from buying the tfo thats on sale.


I had to get that tfo 6wt you can't beat the deal on it with a lifetime warranty. I already have a 4wt in the same rod. I wish they had a 2wt in stock and on sale.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

i'm looking to put in a pedestal at the bow of my boat this spring. i live about 90 mins from toledo and 90 mins from cinci. Did you guys happen to see any sales on the pedestals/bases/seats at the sale? thanks.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, they do.
Check online sale is listed.
Seats $25, (color - 3 tone grey only)Tempress for 80, & 100 dollars, pedestal $42.00


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Have the crowds been bad thu the week, I get ancy if people are banging into me and tough to manuver I just don't do crowds I need to buy some new lifejackets and they had the mesh style on sale.............Doc


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

I was there on Tuesday and the crowd was not bad. I got there around 5:30 pm. I ended up taking advantage of the reel trade in and bought myself a new Calcutta 100B. Now I have a Calcutta 50, 100B, and 400. In my opinion one of the best bait casting reels for your money. Ive had my Calcutta 50 for 15 years and it still works like the day I bought it. I really wanted to buy one of the new Calcutta D's but they are just a little too pricey for me. Ill eventually get one. I plan on using the new reel on the LMR for hybrids and cats. Gotta love buying new fishing gear!!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got back from a lunchtime visit. Busy, but certainly not crowded. Bought that expensive 80# Terrova/iPilot motor with saved up gift cards, points, and cash that I had budgeted. 80 dollar rebate now coming plus they gave me a "bonus bucks" card for another $100.00 to make me come back in the next two weeks. Guess I'll just have to figure out how to spend that. Shouldn't be too tough.

MC


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone else going to watch Zona's session on Sunday? I should be there.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I went today, they were out of those TFO fly rods in 8 wt  still plenty of 5 wt rods left though if that's what you are after


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I went sat and Sunday last weekend and spent around $300 so Im home on the couch today! Saturday night was real crowded, but they had plenty of staff on the floor, Sunday was busy but not as bad as sat. I sat through a couple talks, its too bad bass pro dosent carry all the lures they talk about, I searched high and low for one lure to find out they dont carry it! oh well, come on spring


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Im at bps now they are busy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

The calcutta d series did not impress me. Still would take 1b over 2ds

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got back from Cinci, Is it me or have they cutback on inventory. I was looking at baitcating reels, there just doesn't seem to be a good selection. Seems like they have a few top end priced reels and and mostly lower end spinning reels. Just felt cheated from years past


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

Cant afford to buy 100 high dollar reels if you buy one every two years. U feel cheated shop the site they will send watever u need to the store

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Huh??????????


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

Like if you wanted a steez. ''high dollar''. Say they didnt have one for you. Shop the site pay for it, select ship to store and pick it up there. This way you wont feel cheated.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Kstoyko said:


> Like if you wanted a steez. ''high dollar''. Say they didnt have one for you. Shop the site pay for it, select ship to store and pick it up there. This way you wont feel cheated.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would rather buy online somewhere else and have it shipped to my house usually for free as well and pay no sales tax and get it quicker.


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

Are you feeling cheated?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> I would rather buy online somewhere else and have it shipped to my house usually for free as well and pay no sales tax and get it quicker.


I think what you meant to say is, "pay no sales tax at the time of purchase, instead I pay the Use tax to Ohio when I file my state income tax."

I wouldn't want to see anyone get audited.


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Kstoyko

Thanks for the input ont he calcuttas. Makes me feel a little better about buying the 100B. Im looking forward to trying it out in the next week or two.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> I think what you meant to say is, "pay no sales tax at the time of purchase, instead I pay the Use tax to Ohio when I file my state income tax."
> 
> I wouldn't want to see anyone get audited.


Tell me about it, I pay a pretty penny every your at tax time. I like putting off stuff till I have to pay it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Kstoyko said:


> The calcutta d series did not impress me. Still would take 1b over 2ds
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I prefer my 400d over my 400te. the d is smoother and smaller.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I went back Thursday to purchase a nice ocean tetra 12 angler kayak on clearance. Got the credit card 10% off and the double rewards bonus bucks $100 gift card. Came back in Friday because you had to wait to use the gift card and bought some chest waders, a kayak life vest, a Zara spook, a rubberized catch net, a trolley anchor kit, and 2 rod holders for the yak. With the Gift card and rewards points cost an extra 30 bucks. So look for me this year on a sand colored tetra 12 on the LMR, and if you see my stuff floating by, please grab it and hold it til I catch up to it! Can't wait for it to warm up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice! I've been wanting to try a Tetra since they came out. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

